# NAB Share Placement



## Iggy_Pop (22 July 2009)

Can I buy NAB shares tomorrow and participate in the share placement. Have been thinking about buying some??


----------



## skyQuake (22 July 2009)

Nope sorry, record date is monday, with T+3
T= Wed
+1 = Thu
+2 = Fri
+3 = Mon.

So today was the last day. ie people who already held.

Cheers


----------



## dracula (22 July 2009)

Iggy,

According to their ASX announcement, if you are on the register by COB on 27 July you can participate in the SPP.
It may be a good idea to call your broker and see if it's achievable. 

Thank God for my 33 shares bought ages ago...


----------



## Iggy_Pop (25 July 2009)

Called my broker yesterday and as suggested, I cannot buy any NAB shares within the timeframe, to be able to be part of the SPP.


----------

